# Apricot Pineapple Glazed Pork Chops



## Ol-blue (May 19, 2008)

The pineapple slices are optional, but does add a nice sweet and sour taste.
Enjoy! Debbie

APRICOT PINEAPPLE GLAZED PORK CHOPS 







4 to 6 PORK CHOPS
2 tablespoon(s) BUTTER
3 tablespoon(s) ORANGE JUICE
1/2 teaspoon(s) GINGER
3/4 cup(s) APRICOT - PINEAPPLE PRESERVES
1/4 cup(s) YOSHIDA'S; Marinade And cooking Sauce.
1/2 teaspoon(s) SESAME OIL
PINEAPPLE RINGS; Optional.
_____


In a microwavable safe bowl or in a sauce pan, combine the butter, orange juice, ginger, preserves, Yoshida's and Sesame oil.
Heat mixture until butter is melted.
Brush pork chops with glaze and let stand at room temperature for 30 minutes.
Grill chops on BBQ brushing with remaining glaze occasionally.
Just before pork chops are done, grill pineapple slices until pineapple is heated through and pineapple slices have nice grill marks.
Serve pineapple slices on top of pork chops with additional sauce if desired.
_____


----------



## Robo410 (May 19, 2008)

What am I drinking?  Thought your post was "airport grazed pork cuts" which didn't sound too tasty.  THis looks much better!  Must be the cold medicine I'm taking.


----------



## Ol-blue (May 19, 2008)

Robo410 said:


> What am I drinking? Thought your post was "airport grazed pork cuts" which didn't sound too tasty. THis looks much better! Must be the cold medicine I'm taking.


 
LOL...I hope you feel better. Take care! Debbie


----------



## quicksilver (May 19, 2008)

*     Looks great. I bet the glaze would be good with a ham steak too. thanks for the idea.*


----------



## Ol-blue (May 19, 2008)

quicksilver said:


> * Looks great. I bet the glaze would be good with a ham steak too. thanks for the idea.*


 
I bet it would be great with a ham steak. Thanks for the idea. Enjoy! Debbie


----------



## Jeff G. (May 19, 2008)

looks and sounds great!


----------



## Ol-blue (May 19, 2008)

Jeff G. said:


> looks and sounds great!


 
Thanks! I hope you enjoy. Debbie


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 20, 2008)

Mine was very good, but yours is better.  Last night, I pan-fried a couple of pork chops to perfection, and dressed them with an apricot-ginger glaze.  They were great.  But yours were obviously cooked on the grill, and that gives them obviously superior flavor.

For those who can't cook on a grill (don't have room, or equipment, or place to grill) for perfect pan-fried pork chops, follow this simple technique.

Lightly sprinkle kosher salt onto both sides of your pork chops.  Stab holes all over the meat with a fork or meat tenderizer tool.

Heat a heavy cast-iron, or SS pan to the smoking point.  Add a tbs. of cooking oil and completely coat the cooking surface.  Place the chops into the pan and reduce heat to medium.  Cover and set a timer for 6 minutes.  Flip the chops, cover, and cook for an additional 6 minutes.  REmove the chops to a platter and let rest for 5 minutes.  Serve with any number of glazes, sauces, or condiments.  

Tip, for a smokey flavor, rub some mesquite or hickory liquid smoke over the chops before stabbing in the holes.

Another flavor for the chops would be to rub Sherry wine into the meat before stabing.

Other great flavors would be to add sage, black pepper, or any other spice/herb that you like with pork.  A classic is to place a dollop of applesauce onto the plated chops just before serving.

This produces a wonderfully juicy and tender bunch of pork chops.  And they come out perfect every time, even if the meat is very lean.  Enjoy.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Ol-blue (May 20, 2008)

Goodweed of the North said:


> Mine was very good, but yours is better. Last night, I pan-fried a couple of pork chops to perfection, and dressed them with an apricot-ginger glaze. They were great. But yours were obviously cooked on the grill, and that gives them obviously superior flavor.
> 
> For those who can't cook on a grill (don't have room, or equipment, or place to grill) for perfect pan-fried pork chops, follow this simple technique.
> 
> ...


 
I love pan fried pork chops with a good apricot glaze. Thanks for sharing your cooking tips with everyone. I have to agree with you on the sage, I love it with pork. Thanks! Enjoy! Debbie


----------



## Loprraine (May 20, 2008)

Looks great, Debbie.  What was the sauce on the noodles?


----------



## David Cottrell (May 20, 2008)

Thanks Debbie and Goodweed and everyone else - I just copied and saved the recipes, hints and all from everyone. And yes, the plating looking really inviting - what was the sauce on the noodles?


----------



## Ol-blue (May 20, 2008)

Loprraine said:


> Looks great, Debbie. What was the sauce on the noodles?


 
The noodles are packaged and a new product in our area from Knorr, called Asian Sides Teriyaki Noodles. It is really good and they have other types also. Debbie


----------



## Quint (May 28, 2008)

Looks like a great recipe. I went looking for YOSHIDA'S; Marinade And cooking Sauce but my grocery store does not carry it what type of sauce is it so I can find an alternative.

Thanks.....


----------



## Ol-blue (May 28, 2008)

Quint said:


> Looks like a great recipe. I went looking for YOSHIDA'S; Marinade And cooking Sauce but my grocery store does not carry it what type of sauce is it so I can find an alternative.
> 
> Thanks.....


 
I would use a Teriyaki sauce. Enjoy! Debbie


----------



## Quint (May 28, 2008)

Great thanks......


----------



## Ol-blue (May 28, 2008)

Quint said:


> Great thanks......


 
You are welcome. Enjoy!


----------

